# RecipeDB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild



## NickB (27/4/10)

Old Rifle Range Dark Mild  Ale - English Dark Mild  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash at 68C for some body. Fermented with a 1L starter of Wyeast 1099 Whitbread Ale at 20C. Amber Malt was actually Belgian Biscuit malt. OG: 1.037 FG: 1.017, approx 3.4%, 22IBU.A nice, easy drinking Dark Mild with decent enough body.Definitely a house beer!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.75 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.25 kg JWM Amber Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Carared    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.2 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    10 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1099 - Whitbread Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.042 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 24.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.89%   Colour 49 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## sav (1/11/11)

Whats your latest nick has it changed much.

sav


----------



## sav (4/11/11)

sav said:


> Whats your latest nick has it changed much.
> 
> sav



Bump


----------

